# Cooper Rahmen



## rattlesnake920 (23. Juli 2007)

Wisst ihr, ob man den Cooper Rahmen mit 26" Reifen fahren kann oder bloß mit 24" ?


----------



## l0st (23. Juli 2007)

ja geht aber is sehr eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlesnake920 (24. Juli 2007)

Ich hätt da noch so ne frage. Hatt jemand von euch vielleich nen bild vom cooper in blau oder auch eins als komplettrad?


----------



## l0st (24. Juli 2007)

Son hat eins in blau und in komplett in seinem album


----------



## Son (24. Juli 2007)

was hab ich?? das ist GRAU!!!!!!!!


----------



## -lo2- (24. Juli 2007)

naja... wofür gibts das fotoalbum 

also das hier ist blau:



das auch



und das




gibt auch noch mehr im fotoalbum aber ich denke das sollte reichen


----------



## rattlesnake920 (25. Juli 2007)

Kann man den Rahmen auch in Sonderfarben bestellen und wenn ja wo.


----------



## Son (26. Juli 2007)

da isn ix sondafarbe, nur grau oder poolkräsieblau, wenn dann selbst lacken!!!


----------



## rattlesnake920 (28. Juli 2007)

Kann man die Teile von Agentbikes auch direkt bei denen bestellen oder muss man die auf Seiten wie bikemailorder und so bestellen?


----------



## Son (28. Juli 2007)

kannste direkt bei denen bestellen


----------



## -lo2- (28. Juli 2007)

ich denke mal wenn du bei a!b mal anfragst dann geht das auch mit ner sonderfarbe  so war das jedenfalls bei nem kumpel der deswegen mal angefragt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlesnake920 (2. August 2007)

Ich hab Agentbikes mal ne E-mail geschrieben wegen einer Sonderfarbe. Die antwortenen darauf dass dies gegen einen Aufpreis im Wert von ca. 80  möglich  sei, und A!B die Rahmen fertig lackiert bekommt und selber umlackieren muss. Nun meine Frage: Gibt es einen Händler bei dem man den Agentbikes Cooper Rahmen in Sonderfarbe z.B. in Schwarz bekommt?


----------



## the agent (2. August 2007)

nein , gibt es nicht! schau mal wenn nicht mal selbst A!B die rahmen in anderen farben geliefert bekommt wer soll das denn aus deiner sicht dann? ergibt doch gar keinen sinn ! 

Benny


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. August 2007)

lass den rahmen doch dann einfach pulvern un lakieren


----------



## Son (2. August 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> pulvern und lackieren



doppelt hält besser  
wenn dann sandstrahlen und pulvern/lackieren lassen


----------



## rattlesnake920 (3. August 2007)

Und wie viel kostet mich der Spaß dann?


----------



## Son (3. August 2007)

frag mal den khujand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattlesnake920 (4. August 2007)

Kennt vielleicht jemand ne gute und billige Sattelstütze für den Rahmen, weil ich hab ez nen Kona Shred und ich glaub die Sattelstütze passt da nicht.


----------



## the agent (4. August 2007)

siehste das hässliche ding was bei meinem (dem untersten augelisteten cooper)aus dem sattelrohr kommt? das is eine billigsattelstütze von hartje für 12,50! geh zu deinem händler und such dir einfach eine aus mensch ^^


----------



## RuNN3r (16. August 2007)

Ich habe mal eine frage nebenbei: Kann man das Cooper mit schaltung fahren ? ^^ Die Befestigungen für einen Schaltzug sind ja vorhanden...

danke
RuNN3r


----------



## Son (16. August 2007)

ja, schaltauge ist dabei!


----------



## RuNN3r (17. August 2007)

perfekt danke


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> naja... wofür gibts das fotoalbum
> 
> also das hier ist blau:
> 
> ...



dat is auch grau  bild kuck bloß komisch aus


----------



## dust_freak (11. Dezember 2007)

ich wollte jetzt kein neues Thema aufmachen und deswegen frag ich hier einfach mal: Würde ein FSA The Pig DH pro mit diesem rahmen kompatibel sein????

mfg
dust_freak


----------



## >>Bullet<< (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja. Jeder Steuersatz in der Größe 1 1/8" ist kompatibel mit diesem Rahmen.


----------



## dust_freak (12. Dezember 2007)

ok danke


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2007)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Ja. Jeder Steuersatz in der Größe 1 1/8" ist kompatibel mit diesem Rahmen.



jein ... ohne weiteres ist das nicht so ... du musst möglicherweise dein steuerrohr ausfräsen lassen  ... bei mir ist es 1mm zu klein ... oder du machst den steuersatz kleiner  

also es kann sein dass es ohne probleme passt kannst aber auch probleme bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dust_freak (12. Dezember 2007)

achso, kommt es da auf die länge an oder was?


----------



## double D (13. Dezember 2007)

musst halt auf die Einpresstiefe achten


----------



## CDRacer (13. Dezember 2007)

Es kommt immer auf die Länge an.


----------

